# Does Marketing Work On You?......Even A Little Bit?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We are all aware that we are being bombarded with advertising and marketing schemes. What effect does it have on you? Can you remember something you have purchased lately because of marketing? Or perhaps you have a longtime influence from marketing.

When I was thinking of this I first said no as I have become very cynical over the years. But it does affect me a little and more at sometimes than other times. 

What turns me off is marketing that insults my intelligence. Those companies have lost me as a customer forever.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> We are all aware that we are being bombarded with advertising and marketing schemes. What effect does it have on you? Can you remember something you have purchased lately because of marketing? Or perhaps you have a longtime influence from marketing.
> 
> When I was thinking of this I first said no as I have become very cynical over the years. But it does affect me a little and more at sometimes than other times.
> 
> What turns me off is marketing that insults my intelligence. Those companies have lost me as a customer forever.


How did they insult your intelligence?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My television has not been turned on or even plugged into an electric outlet for almost 3 years and I rarely turned it on in the years before that. Anytime I did watch it I would mute the commercials. Don't listen to the radio in my truck - just listen to stuff I've got off youtube and flipped onto MP3 / CD and that's because I want to learn it so sometimes 4 different versions of the same song in a row and I draw from that how I'm gonna do it.

Advertising and marketing gets on my nerves which is what some of it is designed to do. In a broader sense it's also about formulating your attitude towards buying shit in general. Can't say for sure that I'm not influenced by something out there but my general reaction is that advertisers can take their garbage view of the world and drop dead asap.

Edit: should maybe add that I don't mind some decent business letting people know that they are out there etc. I needed a RedEye preamp and found a good supplier/store by accessing their website. The thing arrived on time with a hand written note from the seller saying "I think yer gonna like this preamp" and yeah, I do like it. It's the manipulative, idiotic mainstream commercial advertising crap that I don't like.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

To really answer this, we would need a test case in our society that has never been marketed to. Helen Keller, perhaps? Other than that, I can't think of anyone even close. 

It's way more than TV and radio. When you're out, every billboard or fixed ad you see - on buses, on people hats and jackets and bags, OMG it's everywhere. Do people really think they aren't being targeted every time they go on line?

And if you think it doesn't work on you, look at the amount spent on it every year. Everyone but you? Yea, OK........

Does Advertising Affect Your Choice of Products?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> How did they insult your intelligence?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Marketing is the reason I like to have a drink in the morning. Start the day off right.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I said it has no effect because I didnt have a negative effect option, lately marketing has insulted my intellegence and pissed me off so bad I dont believe anything "they" say and actually think its all lies...j


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Marketing is the reason I like to have a drink in the morning. Start the day off right.


I don't know why, but every morning I think to myself "...the best part of waking up, is Folgers in my cup".
But this time of day I need the pause that refreshes. But Im still not me when Im hungry. I find Snickers satisfies.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I don't know why, but every morning I think to myself "...the best part of waking up, is Folgers in my cup".
> But this time of day I need the pause that refreshes. But Im still not me when Im hungry. I find Snickers satisfies.


Have a Snickers and you'll be more like yourself then..............


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I don't know why, but every morning I think to myself "...the best part of waking up, is Folgers in my cup".
> But this time of day I need the pause that refreshes. But Im still not me when Im hungry. I find Snickers satisfies.


Folgers..., Budweiser, same thing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

We all deserve a break today. So just do it. 

Are you loving it?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Have a Snickers and you'll be more like yourself then..............


ya based on the BLM thread I may need one lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What does "work on" mean? Do you mean that we end up preferring, or even _wanting_, something without being aware that advertising has affected our choice and wants? Do you mean that we are aware that we are being deliberately addressed by others, in an attempt to persuade us, and it has prompted us to more extensively consider the pros and cons of something to ponder whether we want or prefer it?

If I use Trivago, because of the ads with the guy who needs a shave as badly as I do at the moment, but DO NOT consider any other alternative, is that the sort of "work on" you mean? Or if I decide I'll give it a whirl and see how it compares to other things (excluding what I've never heard of) before going with it?

There's different sorts of "works on".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I take "works on" to be the same as "have any effect on". 

Advertisers aren't the devil, but they spend a lot of time and money convincing the public that they and their effects don't exist. And it works quite a bit, I think.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think it works on the level of a name being implanted in our memory.

ive see lots of posts on the web where someone is looking for a review/reference for X....lets say, a good plumber.....and a poster says "...well...ive heard ABC plumbers (ones who advertise a lot) are good..."...when pressed what they mean by that, they often don't have any actual experiences direct or indirect, they just have the perception that because the company advertises a lot they must be good.
I suppose theres a grain of truth to it...in the sense that advertising is expensive so you must be making pretty good money to be able to afford it....doesn't necessarily speak to the quality of your product or service though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I think it works on the level of a name being implanted in our memory.
> 
> ive see lots of posts on the web where someone is looking for a review/reference for X....lets say, a good plumber.....and a poster says "...well...ive heard ABC plumbers (ones who advertise a lot) are good..."...when pressed what they mean by that, they often don't have any actual experiences direct or indirect, they just have the perception that because the company advertises a lot they must be good.
> I suppose theres a grain of truth to it...in the sense that advertising is expensive so you must be making pretty good money to be able to afford it....doesn't necessarily speak to the quality of your product or service though.


Bose is a great example of that. They spend more on marketing than tech. For the money, there are better systems out there, but if you haven't heard of them, you'll buy the one you are familiar with. And that others talk about. And that you see in product placements. It's ubiquitous, IMO.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's more than enough social-psychological research to support the general principle that familiarity (frequency of occurrence, as opposed to conscious sense of familiarity) fosters preference, and the perception of legitimacy or greater authoritativeness. This is why some of the best marketing involves no message other than brand recognition through repetition (e.g., "RONA" on a team sweater or on the artificial turf)

An additional aspect of much advertising is directed at creating "false consensus": show some instances of different people liking something, and the impression is created/adopted that a majority of people like it.

The difference comes when individuals engage in mindless vs mindful processing or use of that information; roughly what Dan Kahneman calls Type 1 and Type 2 processing in "Thinking: Fast and Slow". If one is making a snap decision, then the "implantation" of information in memory can shape reasoning and perception very powerfully in many instances. If more deliberate thoughtful consideration is entered into, then "marketing" may play much less of a role.

So, if I'm in a hurry to get home in time for the game, I may grab soap brand X in the store because it's familiar to me. If I'm on a more leisurely grocery run, I'll look at soap brands X, Y, and Z, and think "Well I may have _heard_ of X, but not Y or Z, but jeez, those other ones are the same damn thing and 30% cheaper, by volume."


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Depends on the kind of marketing. TV commercials usually deter me from buying items. For instance when I was shopping I saw a sign saying frozen pizza 40% off, but when I saw it was Giuseppe I resisted...I hate the stupid commercial, so why reward them for causing me pain.

But price inducements and discounts work on me, but usually only with products I have bought in the past. If the price is right and I like the product I stock up.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And it would depend on the kind of outcome too. For instance, there is the impact on autonomous choice actions, as you describe (would I willingly buy Giuseppe pizza?). But there is also the impact on perceived acceptability of others' actions ("I'm gonna get some frozen pizzas for the kid's birthday party. Is Giuseppe alright?").

There is also the impact on choice when the alternatives are broad, as opposed to limited. I can't eat chocolate bars anymore, but if I could, the impact of those Snickers commercials on my choice (Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!) would be different if I'm at a grocery-store checkout where there are maybe 8 choices, vs a convenience store where there may be easily 50 choices of chocolate bar or other sweet hand-held snacks. In many respects, the broader search space (50 vs 8) is likely to elicit deeper thinking (Type 2) about the alternatives, where the marketing may have substantially less effect. Not always, but typically.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought car insurance because Flo told me to.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

In his book "What's the Big Idea?" Bill Lois ("I want my MTV") describes three types of advertising:

1) Invisible (90%). Avoid.
2) Bad (9%). Better than invisible.
3) Good (1%). Hire Bill or any other agency that GUARANTEES an increase in sales. 

Hey boomers! Remember jingles. I bet you can remember a dozen at least. Everyone had a jingle back in the day. Now all they have is ambience. All except -- 

"I'm stuck on Bandaid brand, cuz Bandaid's stuck on me!" Still buy generic "bandaids" tho...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

depends on the content of the marketing too...I said in another thread that my wife always buys Dawn detergent because she likes that they clean animals caught in oil spills.
strangely, she works for a company (I really cant say the name) that has a terrible public image, but whenever they do similar good will stuff like Dawn during states of emergency/crisis, they never advertise or promote it. ive never understood that.

im a pretty analytical buyer...catchy jingles don't count for much for me...im usually sold based on performance/value ratios. I used to work as a rep for an electronics company...we were always getting beat by competition on "speed and feeds"...so we were always taught to promote experiences and other intangibles. I hated customers like myself lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> All except --
> 
> "I'm stuck on Bandaid brand, cuz Bandaid's stuck on me!" Still buy generic "bandaids" tho...


the dollar store ones I tried sucked...I hate paying for brands, but some name brands are just better.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it just me, or do a lot of the pharmaceutical products I see advertised on U.S. tv (especially CNN) have names that sound like Mexican resort towns, or potential Trump spouses?

"Ask your doctor if Acapulco/Melania is right for you. May cause internal bleeding. Do not take if you are on Predaxa or studying for your MCATs."

More seriously, though, I'd be interested to learn what people actually* do* remember of the often lengthy list of health risks that have to be stated in the ad, according to law, while watching an attractive couple in their 50's stroll with their photogenic dog along an equally photogenic beach.

Then there's this:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> What does "work on" mean? Do you mean that we end up preferring, or even _wanting_, something without being aware that advertising has affected our choice and wants? Do you mean that we are aware that we are being deliberately addressed by others, in an attempt to persuade us, and it has prompted us to more extensively consider the pros and cons of something to ponder whether we want or prefer it?
> 
> If I use Trivago, because of the ads with the guy who needs a shave as badly as I do at the moment, but DO NOT consider any other alternative, is that the sort of "work on" you mean? Or if I decide I'll give it a whirl and see how it compares to other things (excluding what I've never heard of) before going with it?
> 
> There's different sorts of "works on".


You've been listening to too many political debates, MH.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> In his book "What's the Big Idea?" Bill Lois ("I want my MTV") describes three types of advertising:
> 
> 1) Invisible (90%). Avoid.
> 2) Bad (9%). Better than invisible.
> ...


Heinz Spaghetti Surprise, where the can became a little cartoon character with arms, legs and a head and danced a bit. I never did buy the product but I laughed everytime I saw it and still can in my mind's eye.

Also, "Don't squeeze the Charmin". Not a jingle but memorable.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

marketing surely has an effect on everybody, whether it's the intended effect or not

we can't really get away from it

maybe if we all went Grizzly Adams & lived in the bush? but then you'd inadvertently run into it, every time you saw a piece of trash from civilization

remember the Coke bottle in "the gods must be crazy"?

and it is a necessary thing...everything needs to be marketed somehow


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Over the years when I stepped into an elevator with people on it, 
I've been tempted to start singing 'I'm a pepper, you're a pepper'.

And what if commercials actually happened in real life?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ah, screw the singing, I just fart


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Over the years when I stepped into an elevator with people on it,
> I've been tempted to start singing 'I'm a pepper, you're a pepper'....


I get other temptations...but I try hard to shut out those voices in my head.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it works if it makes you aware they exist---and works more if you buy it.
There are various methods of marketing--and even word of mouth is a way of marketing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Then there is a lot of fake stuff over and above the incredulous claims.

Inside the world of fake video testimonials


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jingles are such a great marketing tool. I bet we can all think of dozens if we try.

I've got a buddy who's pretty quick at making up lyrics - usually lampooning popular songs and jingles. I don't know if you've seen the United Furniture Warehouse ads ("United Buy and Sell ,,,,, Furniture Warehouse, Ba, Ba). My buddy sings along to it: "I farted and it smells ,,,,,,, just like an outhouse, Ba, ba."

You better believe the jingles stick even more into our heads because of that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Surprised to see how many people marketing has no effect on,.. probably the same people who say they don't pee in the shower.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Surprised to see how many people marketing has no effect on,.. probably the same people who say they don't pee in the shower.


lol

but there comes to a point where I think its effects wear off. There is no celeb endorsement, or catchy tune that will make me want Mcdonalds if I don't already want it. If im craving Wendys, or a burrito, a mcdonalds ad has no effect on me. I know what they have. Ive eaten a thousand big macs. im immune to their commercials. conversely they could make a terrible commercial (usually do) and I will go there.

Nor will I buy a chevy hatchback just because I happen to think the girl with the baby-fat face in red pants in their commercial has a fantastic ass.
2017 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback TV Commercial, 'Wall'
I will watch that commercial very intently every time though....but they aren't getting a dime from me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> lol
> 
> but there comes to a point where I think its effects wear off. There is no celeb endorsement, or catchy tune that will make me want Mcdonalds if I don't already want it. If im craving Wendys, or a burrito, a mcdonalds ad has no effect on me. I know what they have. Ive eaten a thousand big macs. im immune to their commercials.
> 
> ...


I agree with you in these cases. I know what I want and I go for it. Some ads will actually turn me off the product and some ads will remind me what I like and that I need it at 9 in the evening in the middle of a hockey game.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

How can one quantify effect and wouldn't it be different for everyone?
I am seeing some serious methodological flaws in this poll which may render the results meaningless. Sorry, Steadfastly, but I am afraid:


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

What do you guys all think about paid posting in forums and social media? I can spot it a mile away in just about any hobby forum, including this one. (Im not talking about the smaller local builders) The bigger the forum, the more it will attract marketers.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TheYanChamp said:


> What do you guys all think about paid posting in forums and social media? I can spot it a mile away in just about any hobby forum, including this one. (Im not talking about the smaller local builders) The bigger the forum, the more it will attract marketers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


As long as they identify themselves as vendors/sellers/etc. then I have no issue with it. Sometimes, it's good to hear things from the company reps.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> What do you guys all think about paid posting in forums and social media? I can spot it a mile away in just about any hobby forum, including this one. (Im not talking about the smaller local builders) The bigger the forum, the more it will attract marketers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I don't know if ive ever seen it, other than the occasional blatant shill.

im on one car forum where the sponsors of each sub forum can pretty much do what they please, which gets annoying... if a member posts a DIY solution that competes with the sponsors offerrings, they spam their own services all over it. I rarely go there any more and would never pay to be a member there for this reason.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> What do you guys all think about paid posting in forums and social media? I can spot it a mile away in just about any hobby forum, including this one. (Im not talking about the smaller local builders) The bigger the forum, the more it will attract marketers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Try some of the LinkedIn discussion groups. Two out of every 3 people posting on the groups I'm on are essentially plugging their consulting services. If they post anything of any apparent intellectual depth, it is essentially a sample of their work for promotional purposes.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Try some of the LinkedIn discussion groups. Two out of every 3 people posting on the groups I'm on are essentially plugging their consulting services. If they post anything of any apparent intellectual depth, it is essentially a sample of their work for promotional purposes.


Well, LinkedIn is supposed to be about your professional side, so I can sort of see that as ok. But yes, when you're trying to have an actual conversation, it can be annoying.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't buy things other than groceries and when I do, its fruits, veggies and few bulk items to make meals. I'm not even making the choice between different brands of pizzas or anything. I believe marketing has little to no effect on me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jdto said:


> Well, LinkedIn is supposed to be about your professional side, so I can sort of see that as ok. But yes, when you're trying to have an actual conversation, it can be annoying.


Yes and no. In some instances that I am familiar with, the discussion group is a professional listserv, migrated from a moderated closed e-mail-based system to an open unmoderated group, in service of a more international membership. What used to be simply questions posed to the rest of the group quickly turns into thinly-disguised sales-pitches. But doesn't everythng on the web eventually try to monetize _something?_


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dcole said:


> I don't buy things other than groceries and when I do, its fruits, veggies and few bulk items to make meals. I'm not even making the choice between different brands of pizzas or anything. I believe marketing has little to no effect on me.


i envy your lifestyle and will power.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You can be a smart and educated consumer without all this bullshit! 

People are generally lazy and resist doing research! I am not one of those!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dcole said:


> I don't buy things other than groceries and when I do, its fruits, veggies and few bulk items to make meals. I'm not even making the choice between different brands of pizzas or anything. I believe marketing has little to no effect on me.


You buy all sorts of things besides groceries. You obviously have an internet connection that you've bought. You buy banking services, insurance (not just your govt car stuff), gasoline, all sorts of things that don't necessarily register. And every time you drive by a bus or a store or on a highway or take transit or go on the internet, marketing is everywhere. You can't NOT see it, you can convince yourself it doesn't affect you, or you can be conscious of it and react accordingly. I choose the latter myself.

Banks confuse me. They spend 10s of millions a year on advertising for new customers (great interest rates, free toasters, whatever) but do nothing to retain their current client base. I think they know that changing banks is too much hassle to just end up with another institution the same as the previous one.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

When it comes to food I buy the healthiest choices that I can afford. I will not succumb to any bullshit marketing schemes. I know better. My husband and I are avid label readers. 

Although when the boys were small I did. They would watch TV and all the hype about certain sugary cereals. They were smart enough to realize that some junk cereals contained little plastic toys and that's like crack for a lot of smaller children. At least mine. I did succumb to buying those brands more times then I will admit.

I think that when it comes to consumerism being educated is the best bet. It's not because product A is the best product to be had or the most value for your hard earned buck!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I was going to say no effect, but I'm sure there's some effect one me, and really, all of us. I don't watch TV because I hate commercials, yet so many slogans and jingles are in my head...from where??
I don't as a reason buy things because some ad or youtube commercial glorified something, but there's times that reaching for X, Y or Z sitting next to it looks less appealing...and the constant inundation of that product_ might _solidify the choice, if nothing other than the fact it is a familiar product.

Most of my purchases are based on need, personal taste, past good experiences with the product, warranty, appearances of quality and research & reviews. Then there's the evaluation of value.

Perhaps there's few advertisements for guitars out there, but if we look at how many must have "THE true icon" over someone else's rendition that misses the mark, it that still not a form of being affected by marketing??


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I fell to marketing by a thread here about surge protectors. Mine was old so I went to Amazon and bought two. In this world, it is nigh impossible not be be affected by marketing to some degree, except for musical instruments. None of us are affected by marketing of those things.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I don't know if ive ever seen it, other than the occasional blatant shill.
> 
> im on one car forum where the sponsors of each sub forum can pretty much do what they please, which gets annoying... if a member posts a DIY solution that competes with the sponsors offerrings, they spam their own services all over it. I rarely go there any more and would never pay to be a member there for this reason.


Im into JDMs and the dealers were really annoying and constantly spamming parts and service. They all fuck up eventually and quicky realize the instant bad press isnt worth it.

I find fractal and line6 guys to be the most annoying, transparent or not..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> You buy all sorts of things besides groceries. You obviously have an internet connection that you've bought. You buy banking services, insurance (not just your govt car stuff), gasoline, all sorts of things that don't necessarily register. And every time you drive by a bus or a store or on a highway or take transit or go on the internet, marketing is everywhere. You can't NOT see it, you can convince yourself it doesn't affect you, or you can be conscious of it and react accordingly. I choose the latter myself.
> 
> Banks confuse me. They spend 10s of millions a year on advertising for new customers (great interest rates, free toasters, whatever) but do nothing to retain their current client base. I think they know that changing banks is too much hassle to just end up with another institution the same as the previous one.


The same goes for our big 3 telecom companys. They dont give a shit how long or how many phones you have with them. Thats why I chose Wind and will never buy tv services.. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, and who here has bought diamonds from Spence? Assholes each and every one of you!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Oh, and who here has bought diamonds from Spence? Assholes each and every one of you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


They have the best radio ads, irresistible.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> They have the best radio ads, irresistible.


See the zipper merge thread.. spence is the cause of all the rage out there!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> See the zipper merge thread.. spence is the cause of all the rage out there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


tl;dr


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> tl;dr


Ts;dc

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Ts;dc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

TheYanChamp said:


> The same goes for our big 3 telecom companys. They dont give a shit how long or how many phones you have with them. Thats why I chose Wind and will never buy tv services..


I've got a friend who uses Wind. Worst voice quality I've ever heard.

You know that Wind buys their bandwidth from the big telco's and just compresses the hell out of the calls to get more channels / mbit. They don't have their own network. So you are still indirectly buying from the big telco's.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

zontar said:


> Well it works if it makes you aware they exist---and works more if you buy it.
> There are various methods of marketing--and even word of mouth is a way of marketing.


Exactly. It's rare for a product to enter our awareness without some form of marketing - retail placement, word of mouth (via making a good product), internet, earned and paid media, and more. *Everyone* who buys stuff is susceptible to marketing.

Like a lot of people, I deliberately reject products that poke too strongly into my awareness before I've purchased them. For one thing, it often makes me suspicious about the product's quality and value if the marketing is poorly-done. (Usually... I do own dozens of those no-stick ceramic frying pans advertised on TV. ) A recent pleasure afforded by the internet is that after I've researched something on the 'net and bought it, for weeks afterwards I get dozens of advertisements in my browser for the product I already bought. Very glad that those marketers are paying for those useless intrusions!

However as a sort-of marketer myself I say that marketing is A Very Good Thing generally. Not just for goods; it makes the world work. Too bad about the bad marketing but...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> However as a sort-of marketer myself I say that marketing is A Very Good Thing generally. Not just for goods; it makes the world work. Too bad about the bad marketing but...


generally true...when its about getting the word about about a new or fantastic product...but all too often its about convincing you that you need to buy a shitty over-priced product, or insulting our collective intelligence.
like those commercials for some new-fangled egg cracking device, that makes it look like the average person has hooves for hands and cant crack an egg without this stupid thing.
Geez, if I believed these commercials, id need 2 kitchens to store all the devices....Need a machine to crack eggs, to cook rice, to fry stuff, at least a half dozen machines to cut/chop stuff, one of waffles, one for sandwiches/paninis, a couple more machines to mix things, various coffee makers, hell they even have an electric machine to open a wine bottle... and the list goes on....pots, pans, stoves, all useless!

OTOH, I like, for example, the ones for the dishsoap that cleans oil slicked ducks...it tells me something I cant see on the bottle on the store shelf in an aisle filled with similar products all claiming to be the best. which is another problem....what good is advertising that youre the best at something when 8 of your competitors are making similar claims? cleaning products are one example, so are pickup trucks. every pickup truck commercial I see has stats that tells me their the best, most powerful, whatever. thank god I'm not a pickup truck guy.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Diablo said:


> thank god I'm not a pickup truck guy.


The first step is admitting you've got a problem.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> I've got a friend who uses Wind. Worst voice quality I've ever heard.
> 
> You know that Wind buys their bandwidth from the big telco's and just compresses the hell out of the calls to get more channels / mbit. They don't have their own network. So you are still indirectly buying from the big telco's.


Yup. But I still pay half the price, and have been going on 7 years. How many thousands is that?

Call quality is fine, maybe its his phone. internet isnt always the best, but its unlimited and doesnt keep me from checking my chit, posting here, watching cat videos or using my phone as a Wifi hotspot.

Napkin calculation comes to 3360 in savings since I made the switch. Deduct cost of 3 phones in that time brings it to roughly 2000 in savings. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Voice quality just isn't as good (extremely compressed - and I've worked on everything from pure DS0 channels to 16 X compressed channels - which is like 4 data bits 1/4 sampled - awful). Maybe you don't notice it. Sure, I could save a bunch watching lo-def TV. My times worth too much to waste on bad quality entertainment. Or telecom. YMMV.




Diablo said:


> like those commercials for some new-fangled egg cracking device, that makes it look like the average person has hooves for hands and cant crack an egg without this stupid thing.
> Geez, if I believed these commercials, id need 2 kitchens to store all the devices....Need a machine to crack eggs, to cook rice, to fry stuff, at least a half dozen machines to cut/chop stuff, one of waffles, one for sandwiches/paninis, a couple more machines to mix things, various coffee makers, hell they even have an electric machine to open a wine bottle... and the list goes on....pots, pans, stoves, all useless!


...........or an electric string winder? LOL For every gadget, there's a market. You may not be it.

Every time I see a band now, I see promotion. Firstly, if the band is playing originals, they're promoting themselves. Discs at the side of the stage. Selling themselves every couple of songs. If they're playing covers, they're promoting someone else's material.

Then look at the stage. Everything has a name brand prominently displayed. Amps, guitars, pedals, drums, keys, PA.........everything. That all hits our subconscious whether you want it to or not. Then there's the little plastic ads on the tables, and the neon lights and on and on. And that's just a night out having fun listening to some tunes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

As slow as the poll is moving it is pretty clear that we have some very special folks on this forum. Where the rest of the world is very susceptible to marketing, we have a pocket here that has managed to resist possibly the biggest industry on the planet. Billions spent on ads and probably trillions made in sales,... but not off of these strong willed individuals. Good on you guys!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, no one here has ever bought a guitar, amp or pedal because their hero used one live. Everyone has gone into a music store and just bought the best one they could find, with no premeditated favorites. Happens all the time - I remember it well when I worked in a guitar shop.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Yep, no one here has ever bought a guitar, amp or pedal because their hero used one live. Everyone has gone into a music store and just bought the best one they could find, with no premeditated favorites. Happens all the time - I remember it well when I worked in a guitar shop.


Well one of the reasons I wanted a Les Paul Custom had nothing to do with my favourite guitar players---or I would have wanted a STandard or Junior or Deluxe, etc.
I had a Les Paul Custom copy & wanted the real thing & then a friend of mine got one--and I tried it--and that settled that.
I didn't know anyone famous (At the tome) who played a Mustang when I got mine, etc, etc...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm one of those spec guys and some of you have come to know from my posts. The second guitar I bought was based on that and every one since then. The same thing with amps and most accessories, although I have bought Fender and Traynor because of their reputation.

The last car I bought was based on specs, reputation and warranty. I didn't buy because of hype but their marketing on what they offered convinced me to buy what I did.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay well this works on me every time. The commercials for Lindt chocolate. I do buy it because it is quality. Godiva chocolatiers never advertise on tv but there chocolates are to die for even at $5 a pop. But hey, I am so worth it! LOL


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> As slow as the poll is moving it is pretty clear that we have some very special folks on this forum. Where the rest of the world is very susceptible to marketing, we have a pocket here that has managed to resist possibly the biggest industry on the planet. Billions spent on ads and probably trillions made in sales,... but not off of these strong willed individuals. Good on you guys!


youre on a forum probably with an average age of 60...shouldnt be surprising that us curmudgeons might not be as easily targeted by marketing as, say, teens or millennials. Not a lot of folks here buying up the "latest kicks".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Voice quality just isn't as good (extremely compressed - and I've worked on everything from pure DS0 channels to 16 X compressed channels - which is like 4 data bits 1/4 sampled - awful). Maybe you don't notice it. Sure, I could save a bunch watching lo-def TV. My times worth too much to waste on bad quality entertainment. Or telecom. YMMV.


I switched from Rogers to Virgin Mobile (Bell infrastructure) about a year ago. I don't notice a quality difference either.
it wasn't like when I tried swapping a landline for an Ooma box on a 6mbps dsl line-unbearable!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Without looking at the thread at all, I would bet money that @mhammer has already jumped in at some point to discuss how our decisions are mostly influenced by variables of which we are not directly conscious.

I honestly skipped the entire thread just to come in and say this: The best kind of marketing is the kind that works without you ever knowing it.

It may have been said already, but if it wasn't it is an important tidbit to consider when discussing marketing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahhh subliminal marketing strategies?!

This reminds of the court case against Black Sabbath's song Suicide solution.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Ahhh subliminal marketing strategies?!
> 
> This reminds of the court case against Black Sabbath's song Suicide solution.


Ford wants me to kill myself?










*weak at best


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Without looking at the thread at all, I would bet money that @mhammer has already jumped in at some point to discuss how our decisions are mostly influenced by variables of which we are not directly conscious.
> 
> I honestly skipped the entire thread just to come in and say this: The best kind of marketing is the kind that works without you ever knowing it.
> 
> It may have been said already, but if it wasn't it is an important tidbit to consider when discussing marketing.


hard to prove....Do I want to buy an Audi R8 because its fast, reputedly well built and looks like sex, or is it because I saw one in the latest Iron Man movie that Audi paid millions to be in?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> youre on a forum probably with an average age of 60...shouldnt be surprising that us curmudgeons might not be as easily targeted by marketing as, say, teens or millennials. Not a lot of folks here buying up the "latest kicks".


I don't agree with all of this. Although the marketing is going to be completely different, from teens and millennials to baby boomers and curmudgeons, the importance of older folk isn't lost on marketers. You guys have way more disposable income anyways. It may not be the "latest kicks" but it certainly is going to be the Harley, classic car, vacation property, retirement/investment plans, Cialis, etc. Big money stuff. I would say they're spending double on you guys,.. and I'm sure it's worth it for them.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Usually no, but i kept getting sponsored videos from "tonewood acoustic amps" until it finally got me at least moderately interested

just about to make a thread about the things


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Yup. But I still pay half the price, and have been going on 7 years. How many thousands is that?
> 
> Call quality is fine, maybe its his phone. internet isnt always the best, but its unlimited and doesnt keep me from checking my chit, posting here, watching cat videos or using my phone as a Wifi hotspot.
> 
> ...


Do you have that money in your pocket or did you blow it on other things.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Yep, no one here has ever bought a guitar, amp or pedal because their hero used one live. Everyone has gone into a music store and just bought the best one they could find, with no premeditated favorites. Happens all the time - I remember it well when I worked in a guitar shop.


My hero plays a Silvertone? My wallet says what I'm going to buy. That and whims.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> Without looking at the thread at all, I would bet money that @mhammer has already jumped in at some point to discuss how our decisions are mostly influenced by variables of which we are not directly conscious.
> 
> I honestly skipped the entire thread just to come in and say this: The best kind of marketing is the kind that works without you ever knowing it.
> 
> It may have been said already, but if it wasn't it is an important tidbit to consider when discussing marketing.


You mean posting a website for your buisness in every thread you post on.....like this one? Nothing subliminal here, but within limits, a good marketing ploy.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

QUESTION: 

ALL my guitars and amps were bought because they were MADE IN CANADA. How does that figure in here? 

I just think it makes sense to support the people closest to you. But also, I know for sure it is a huge "eff ewe" to the marketing of the "herd" brands out there. 

Does that make me some kind of individualist or am I as manipulated as everyone else? Lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Would it be fair to say that you didn't buy the best you could buy, but rather potentially the best of what Canadian companies offer for each item?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> Would it be fair to say that you didn't buy the best you could buy, but rather potentially the best of what Canadian companies offer for each item?


Sounds reasonable. Probably truth there. Certainly the best this guy DID ever buy. Thats good enough for now.

As Glenn McDougall said (when I picked up a guitar in person): "thanks for buying a Fury, there's a lot of good guitars out there."

Still whats the connection with marketing...

Isnt it more an issue of philosophy or rationale or patriotism or some other empirical deal rather than marketing?

Also, you assume i was after the best, when obviously the priority was buy canadian


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Would it be fair to say that you didn't buy the best you could buy, but rather potentially the best of what Canadian companies offer for each item?


Define best.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> *ALL my guitars and amps were bought because they were MADE IN CANADA.* How does that figure in here?
> 
> ...


The marketing of nationalism is obviously working well with you, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Define best.


How is this?

of the most excellent, effective, or desirable type or quality.
"the best pitcher in the league"
synonyms: finest, greatest, top, foremost, leading, preeminent, premier, prime, first, chief, principal, supreme, of the highest quality, superlative, par excellence, unrivaled, second to none, without equal, nonpareil, unsurpassed, peerless, matchless, unparalleled, unbeaten, unbeatable, optimum, optimal, ultimate, incomparable, ideal, perfect;


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> The marketing of nationalism is obviously working well with you, wouldn't you say?


Scorch! Seems pretty obvious now that you say it. Lol.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Scorch! Seems pretty obvious now that you say it. Lol.


Don't let him get to you. Nothing wrong with nationalism, if we don't have some the terrorists win.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> You mean posting a website for your buisness in every thread you post on.....like this one?


Actually, that is a product of the typical rules that apply to dealers on most online forums like this.

Off the topic of this thread, but relevant to your comment. I was taking part in forums long before I started Next Gen. If it were up to me, I'd have two accounts on every forum. One for all business related stuff, where I'd do most of the posting in the dealer section and maybe respond to other threads where people bring up Next Gen. The other account would either be anonymous or at least show no sign of connection to Next Gen so I can just join in conversations like everyone else without it being mistaken for either A) Next Gen's opinion (see the disclaimer in my signature regarding that), or B) shilling for Next Gen (which I most certainly never do, unless it is in the dealer section or someone else brings it up). But, there are rules against that (probably for a good reason). Such is the curse of being a business owner with a proper dealer account and actually following the rules of the forums.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Don't let him get to you. Nothing wrong with nationalism, if we don't have some the terrorists win.


How 'bout it Steadfast? Is there scorn of nationalism in your comment. I didn't think so, but...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> How 'bout it Steadfast? Is there scorn of nationalism in your comment. I didn't think so, but...





Steadfastly said:


> This is due in large part to the same culprit that causes prejudice and wars. It's called nationalism.





Steadfastly said:


> You either support war and nationalism or you don't. Christians were told to be no part of the world. Each has to decide for himself whether he supports nationalism or not. You can't be both. It's either one or the other.





Steadfastly said:


> I am completely neutral when it comes to nationalism as that is one of the greatest dividers of people on our globe.





Steadfastly said:


> Putting one country or region above (or below) another is what causes nationalism and that has caused more hatred, prejudice and wars than we can count.





Steadfastly said:


> Nationalism is a real killer of peace and security.





Steadfastly said:


> As long as individual nations exist, nationalism will exist. Nationalism produces pride along with prejudice and inequality.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Ok people. Dont buy canadian because it might start a war.

Also I bought a couple of guitars made here in Saskatchewan to support the provincial economy.

Imagine how evil it would have been if i had bought one made locally.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> Actually, that is a product of the typical rules that apply to dealers on most online forums like this.
> 
> Off the topic of this thread, but relevant to your comment. I was taking part in forums long before I started Next Gen. If it were up to me, I'd have two accounts on every forum. One for all business related stuff, where I'd do most of the posting in the dealer section and maybe respond to other threads where people bring up Next Gen. The other account would either be anonymous or at least show no sign of connection to Next Gen so I can just join in conversations like everyone else without it being mistaken for either A) Next Gen's opinion (see the disclaimer in my signature regarding that), or B) shilling for Next Gen (which I most certainly never do, unless it is in the dealer section or someone else brings it up). But, there are rules against that (probably for a good reason). Such is the curse of being a business owner with a proper dealer account and actually following the rules of the forums.


Nothing wrong with it JB. It's 'good' marketing. It reaches your market base and for the most part, it's free.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> The marketing of nationalism is obviously working well with you, wouldn't you say?


Doesn't seem to be working for you. That being said, like the Kapn, the amps I use 99.999 % of the time are Canadian. Actually built here by Canadians. I don't have a Canadian guitar.....yet, but the next time I'm in 'toon town I'll stop by the store and hope that it's open and they have what they are looking for.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> I don't have a Canadian guitar.....yet, but the next time I'm in 'toon town I'll stop by the store and hope that it's open and they have what they are looking for.


I haven't been able to reach the Fury shop in WEEKS. Yesterday I phoned his friend Sheldon at Dingwall basses and left a message asking if everything was all right. If I get an answer that is suitable for public knowledge I will post.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Doesn't seem to be working for you. That being said, like the Kapn, the amps I use 99.999 % of the time are Canadian. Actually built here by Canadians. I don't have a Canadian guitar.....yet, but the next time I'm in 'toon town I'll stop by the store and hope that it's open and they have what they are looking for.


Believe it or not, I have a Cdn. amp and a Cdn. guitar. However, the only reason they are Cdn. is because they are what I wanted, not that they are Cdn. My next guitar will be Chinese or USA because that is what I am looking for.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> I haven't been able to reach the Fury shop in WEEKS. Yesterday I phoned his friend Sheldon at Dingwall basses and left a message asking if everything was all right. If I get an answer that is suitable for public knowledge I will post.


We usually stay at the Travelodge on Circle and sort of go past it on the way to see the grandsons.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> We usually stay at the Travelodge on Circle and sort of go past it on the way to see the grandsons.


Hmm. People just drop in all the time. Planning a trip there soon?

Typically Glenn opens the shop after nooon. Works all night. Sleeps morning.

Be warned. You won't try anyone elses guitar. Theyvall have names on them and even glenn weras gloves. Usually has a few on hand for sale tho


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hmm. People just drop in all the time. Planning a trip there soon?
> 
> Typically Glenn opens the shop after nooon. Works all night. Sleeps morning.
> 
> Be warned. You won't try anyone elses guitar. Theyvall have names on them and even glenn weras gloves. Usually has a few on hand for sale tho


Probably after May long....depending on the weather. If the wife is back to work it will probably just be me and the older granddaughter on the bike. Just looking for a used semi or full hollow with a price tag on it but nothing is written in stone.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Do you have that money in your pocket or did you blow it on other things.


Lol. Are you serious?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Lol. Are you serious?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Actually yes. If you've spent the $20 a month or so then you havn't saved a thing.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

As ridiculous as I find your statement, what does it matter? Its more money for say food, entertainment, baby clothes, gas for the car to see loved ones, RESP's, RRSP's, who cares? Its 20-40 bucks less than the big three, and 20-40 bucks more for me.

Maybe 'saved' is a bad word in this case. But when you're like 75% (probably higher) of Canadians that have to actually watch your budget, you will 'save' wherever you can.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Responding to the original question, I chose 10%. I would have chosen a lower number if it was an option. I watch little to no TV. I hate TV. It bores me and the crap on there does insult my intelligence. I don't even find it entertaining. I flip the radio when commercials come on. Prefer to listen to my ipod. Don't read newspapers. I avoid advertising like the plague. Flyers and newspapers on my doorstep or in the mail, go directly into the recycling bin without 1 second of my attention. Commercials drive me nuts. If I need something I know where to get it. I do tons of research both on the internet and by reading educational books. Advertising has little effect on me. Its everywhere though. It's almost impossible to not be effected by it somehow. I did not watch the Superbowl yesterday. Nor the world Jr hockey over xmas. Nor the Greycup. Same could be said pretty well over the past 20 years. I have found peace and contentment in what I have. I probably don't know what I'm missing. Who cares? I don't want what I don't need. I don't need advertising to show me what I'm missing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keithb7 said:


> Responding to the original question, I chose 10%. I would have chosen a lower number if it was an option. I watch little to no TV. I hate TV. It bores me and the crap on there does insult my intelligence. I don't even find it entertaining. I flip the radio when commercials come on. Prefer to listen to my ipod. Don't read newspapers. I avoid advertising like the plague. Flyers and newspapers on my doorstep or in the mail, go directly into the recycling bin without 1 second of my attention. Commercials drive me nuts. If I need something I know where to get it. I do tons of research both on the internet and by reading educational books. Advertising has little effect on me. Its everywhere though. It's almost impossible to not be effected by it somehow. I did not watch the Superbowl yesterday. Nor the world Jr hockey over xmas. Nor the Greycup. Same could be said pretty well over the past 20 years. I have found peace and contentment in what I have. I probably don't know what I'm missing. Who cares? I don't want what I don't need. I don't need advertising to show me what I'm missing.


Well, Keith, all I can say to that is.................................good for you! More people should have that attitude. They would likely live happier and longer, stress free lives.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

30+ years ago, when I was a kid reading comic books, I would see those Hostess cupcake ads at the back, with Spiderman etc

well....today walking down the supermarket aisle, I saw a box of them for the first time in my life...

I HAD TO HAVE THOSE CUPCAKES!!!!











another one:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nom nom nom nom nom....










more old comic book ads:

Hostess Comic Book Ads


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm. I think there is a subliminal Goatse in that pic

I'm not hungry anymore


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

After getting through a provincial election out here, I'm an left wondering how anyone can say they aren't affected by marketing if they've ever voted.

Sure, you can vote against the party in power, going on their previous term(s). But what if you have more than one choices? How would you know who to vote for (as compared to only voting against someone)?

The only way to know what a potential govt has planned is to listen to their platform. And that is ....... ummmm ..... marketing. Not to mention all the roadside and front of property signs. I guess someone could live in a bomb shelter or something.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

We had an election?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am usually aware of marketing. Sometimes my reaction may be "I want!!!" But there is always a calm down effect soon after and I can think about, Then I think about the money I don't have. Then it dies.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I am usually aware of marketing. Sometimes my reaction may be "I want!!!" But there is always a calm down effect soon after and I can think about, Then I think about the money I don't have. Then it dies.


It may go away, but I don't know if it every really dies. Like the Chickenpox virus, it seems to go away with the disease but remains dormant until some future date.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> After getting through a provincial election out here, I'm an left wondering how anyone can say they aren't affected by marketing if they've ever voted.
> 
> Sure, you can vote against the party in power, going on their previous term(s). But what if you have more than one choices? How would you know who to vote for (as compared to only voting against someone)?
> 
> The only way to know what a potential govt has planned is to listen to their platform. And that is ....... ummmm ..... marketing. Not to mention all the roadside and front of property signs. I guess someone could live in a bomb shelter or something.


but if all the candidates have signs (they do), how can you say it was a factor in voting?
Plus, the signs don't really have any content (at least around here)...they usually say little more than a candidates name and party. I don't see how that can influence someone...unless you really dig their name. Id like to think that someone on their way to vote would make that deliberation based on more than liking the spelling of a persons name.

I also think there can be a difference between marketing and awareness/information. its the difference between Fox Network and PBS.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> *but if all the candidates have signs (they do), how can you say it was a factor in voting?*
> Plus, the signs don't really have any content (at least around here)...they usually say little more than a candidates name and party. I don't see how that can influence someone...unless you really dig their name. Id like to think that someone on their way to vote would make that deliberation based on more than liking the spelling of a persons name.


They all don't. At least not out here. There was one name on the ballet (an independent) that I don't recall ever seeing a sign for.

And some signs are more numerous than others. And some signs are bigger than others. And some signs are right across the street. 

Really, signs are just the 'door knock'. It's an introduction to dig deeper into the candidate/combatant, if you so choose and want to be 'informed'. Which is when the real marketing happens. And what are they selling? An ideal, a platform, or themselves?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> They all don't. At least not out here. There was one name on the ballet (an independent) that I don't recall ever seeing a sign for.
> 
> And some signs are more numerous than others. And some signs are bigger than others. And some signs are right across the street.
> 
> Really, signs are just the 'door knock'. It's an introduction to dig deeper into the candidate/combatant, if you so choose and want to be 'informed'. Which is when the real marketing happens. And what are they selling? An ideal, a platform, or themselves?


I know a little about signs having worked on a relatives campaign a few years ago.

They aren't much of a factor and don't really have any impact on themselves...in spite of campaign antics such as getting them posted within minutes of the allowed timeframe...but if you don't have them, ppl wonder why you don't lol...In the business world, tradeshows are roughly the equivalent. the ROI is very poor for them in general, but if you aren't at a show, everyone thinks youre dead.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I always considered election signage showed more about the individual who's property the sign was on then the candidate. So marketing more in terms of understanding your neighbor's viewpoint than anything else.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> I always considered election signage showed more about the individual who's property the sign was on then the candidate. So marketing more in terms of understanding your neighbor's viewpoint than anything else.


my dad used to let all the candidates put their signs on our lawn. he said it was the fair thing to do, lol


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I would like to direct you to the excellent CBC Radio show Under the Influence, previously known as The Age of Persuasion. 

The first couple of years of Age of Persuasion were a course in advertising effectiveness and history.

Without marketing we would be a stinky, tired bunch of oat eating bores.

The real genius of it is how Terry O'Reilly managed to get commercials played on CBC.

CBC.ca | The Age of Persuasion | Past Episodes


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hammerhands said:


> I would like to direct you to the excellent CBC Radio show Under the Influence, previously known as The Age of Persuasion.
> 
> The first couple of years of Age of Persuasion were a course in advertising effectiveness and history.
> 
> ...


I think without marketing there would be a lot more families in better financial position, with more time for one another rather than trying to buy the happiness that marketing portrays.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I was specifically referring to the fact that coffee breaks, orange juice, cereal, bacon for breakfast, deodorant and brushing teeth were all marketing efforts.

Summer Series: How Marketing Created Rituals


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hammerhands said:


> I was specifically referring to the fact that coffee breaks, orange juice, cereal, bacon for breakfast, deodorant and brushing teeth were all marketing efforts.
> 
> Summer Series: How Marketing Created Rituals


Aye, that they be. Sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hammerhands said:


> I was specifically referring to the fact that coffee breaks, orange juice, cereal, bacon for breakfast, deodorant and brushing teeth were all marketing efforts.
> 
> Summer Series: How Marketing Created Rituals


LOL

And none of those worked, eh? 

Marketing. Some believe the biggest scam has been perpetrated on the marketers themselves - spending billions upon billions for decade upon decade, and all with no actual results. "The biggest trick the devil did was convince everyone he doesn't exist."


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> And none of those worked, eh?
> 
> Marketing. Some believe the biggest scam has been perpetrated on the marketers themselves - spending billions upon billions for decade upon decade, and all with no actual results. "The biggest trick the devil did was convince everyone he doesn't exist."


Sure, marketing works for lots of things on lots of people. But read the Thread title: does it work on YOU.
I'm at the stage in my life when I'm not swayed by the cellphone, clothes, cars etc that a particular celeb or athlete are seen with. im not swayed by commercials that simply make things look cool. I don't expect a bevy of bikini clad millennials to swarm me if i buy a particular beer, nor would my wife let them. Matthew Mcconaghey is a good looking guy in my age group whos probably a lot of fun to hang out with, but I will never buy his Lincoln. Marketing says I should go to Tim hortons. But I hate their coffee. Marketing says in that case I should go to Starbucks. Same. If I go out for coffee I go to Second Cup. Cant remember if Ive seen an ad for them years. Sorry high/deaf, those marketers DID waste their money on me. the fantasy world that so much marketing portrays is lost on me, and I don't feel a need to belong to any particular group through my purchasing habits.

but I do believe _certain market segments_ are ripe fodder for marketing....my kid falls for every commercial for a new movie, toy or junk food. But I presume you aren't a 7 yr old girl...are you?
IMo, marketing is losing its power on adults... that's why we seek review sites like Yelp,...or this one, etc. because most of us know marketing is bullshit and although we observe it, weve been so inundated by it that we're desensitized to it and it aint enough to get us to pull the trigger and make the sale. i wont buy anything until ive read reviews for it, no matter how big the tits are on the girl in the commercial, but i'll thank them very much for putting her in it. marketing knows this and is trying to penetrate social media but doing a piss-poor job so far. Marketing might get someone to try something ONCE, and often at the vendors expense (promos, giveaways, free coupons etc) but that's not going to keep most companies in business. if that ice cream you got with a free coupon tastes like crap, you wont buy it again in 6-9 months. and that's what companies analyze (my wife heads up the sales and marketing in Canada for a multinational food company).

What used to work, doesn't. People don't trust corporations like they did in the 50's, and we aren't as naïve as we used to be. we've all fallen for the ab rollers, sham-wows etc....but in most cases we learned our lesson, so the next time marketing worked a little less, or not at all.
"Fool me once, shame on you. fool me twice, shame on me".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Sure, marketing works for lots of things on lots of people. But read the Thread title: does it work on YOU.
> .....Sorry high/deaf, those marketers DID waste their money on me. the fantasy world that so much marketing portrays is lost on me, and I don't feel a need to belong to any particular group through my purchasing habits.


I never said all marketing works on everyone. But I did say marketing is ubiquitous. You haven't seen an ad for a specific coffee shop, but perhaps you've seen it as product placement or an internet pop-up. Or maybe a billboard on a bus. You can't filter out all the marketing you see, because it is constant and often not obviously hitting you over the head, like you seem to think. You go to a concert and notice the guitars, amps, pedals, etc. That is all marketing (and why those namebrands are often blacked out on TV). It is everywhere. All the time. How is anyone not affect by it?



> but I do believe _certain market segments_ are ripe fodder for marketing....my kid falls for every commercial for a new movie, toy or junk food. But I presume you aren't a 7 yr old girl...are you?
> IMo, marketing is losing its power on adults... that's why we seek review sites like Yelp,...or this one, etc. because most of us know marketing is bullshit and although we observe it, weve been so inundated by it that we're desensitized to it and it aint enough to get us to pull the trigger and make the sale. i wont buy anything until ive read reviews for it, no matter how big the tits are on the girl in the commercial, but i'll thank them very much for putting her in it. marketing knows this and is trying to penetrate social media but doing a piss-poor job so far. Marketing might get someone to try something ONCE, and often at the vendors expense (promos, giveaways, free coupons etc) but that's not going to keep most companies in business. if that ice cream you got with a free coupon tastes like crap, you wont buy it again in 6-9 months. and that's what companies analyze (my wife heads up the sales and marketing in Canada for a multinational food company).
> 
> What used to work, doesn't. People don't trust corporations like they did in the 50's, and we aren't as naïve as we used to be. we've all fallen for the ab rollers, sham-wows etc....but in most cases we learned our lesson, so the next time marketing worked a little less, or not at all.
> "Fool me once, shame on you. fool me twice, shame on me".


All very true. What worked in the 60's, last decade, last year, last week - doesn't work anymore. That's why the smart advertising companies are always finding new ways of getting to us. Like controlling internet sites we think are consumer driven or not biased. When I actually see ad revenues decrease I'll start to believe it is a dying industry. Until then, I remain unconvinced.



> Matthew Mcconaghey is a good looking guy in my age group whos probably a lot of fun to hang out with


Have you seen Gold? Tough character, great actor. I like a guy who can take the piss out of himself, like Christian Bale so often does.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Identyfying with Second Cup as your brand, marketing victory, the most coveted.

And for coffee, too.

Easy game.


----------

